# Google AdWords confusion



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been using Google Adwords for a while now (for another site) but to be honest I've never completely understood how they work.

e.g.

I want to be found with the phrase "swedish t-shirts" on Google.

So do I set up the key words:

swedish t-shirts
"swedish t-shirts"
[swedish t-shirts]

?

basically, for every phrase I think of, do I need to set up broad, phrase and exact keywords for the same phrase?


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

i would use swedish t-shirts, swedish tee shirts, swedish t shirts, and see what each one costs. Do not use quotes or brackets. Just type it the way you would search for it. (unless you know and search using boolean logic in wich case ignore that last sentence  )


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You need to ask yourself.. Who is looking for swedish T shirts to begin witn and I don't mean to say there is anything wrong with swedish tee shirts .. but think like a customer.. gee today I am going to look for swedish tee shirts.. Oh here is one. Oh and yes I did find one.. it is selling on ebay.. But think out of the box a little.. What is swedish tee shirt? Or are your really selling swedish world cup tee shirts..Or are you selling swedish flag tee shirts? Ding! you get so many more. Now you have to figure what you want to bid.. I have used adword a lot in the past for my other business and they do pull in the results.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So do I set up the key words:
> 
> swedish t-shirts
> "swedish t-shirts"
> ...


You would just need the exact match phrase [swedish t-shirts] and you would show up anytime someone searches for that phrase.

That would also stop you from showing up in searches for: free swedish t-shirts, where do the swedish buy their t-shirts, swedish massage wet t-shirt contest, etc.

Here's a good topic from a webmaster forum with some good Google Adwords Rules of Thumb:
http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum81/7611.htm


----------

